# Plasma TV Color Issues



## amy_sky (Dec 2, 2007)

I hope someone out there might have some advice and/or insight. I recently bought a Magnavox 50" plasma TV. I love everything about this TV except that frequently the red on the screen shows up looking almost like a "reflector". For example, I'm sitting here right now watching the Steelers/Bengals football game (Go Steelers!) and the Bengals helmets have blue and green stripes in them that look like reflectors when your headlights shine on them.

Does anyone know what might be causing this and if there is anything I can do to correct it? I certainly hope the TV isn't going bad - it's only a couple of months old and I don't believe it has any warranty.


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 4, 2007)

But I do know you can adjust the settings. Somewhere in this forum someone else had this issue. I would check my owners manual and read.... and if you do not have one because yours just happened to fall off a truck...  just kidding... check a google search for a replacement.
Tell us what happens .


----------



## travelover (Dec 4, 2007)

Also try Googling the brand and a few key words describing the symptoms. Besides the web search, also use the "groups" search choice in Google.


----------



## Kashka (Dec 7, 2007)

30 lashes for not getting a warranty, and 30 more lashes for buying a plasma, lol, you would have been better off with an LCD.

I am assuming you went into the setup menu and adjusted the color and picture settings to your satisfaction. If you did this and you still have issues, i suggest you go back to the store and tell them of your woes.


----------



## repairkit (Dec 27, 2007)

this guys are very unreasonable (prices shoots up) but you can't deny it, these plasmas are a must have piece of equipment... picture quality no doubt about it, crisp and vibrrant display of colors...


----------

